# michigan stp gathering



## farmer john (Apr 11, 2010)

ATTN: all michiganders
there will be a mini stp gathering on this sat the 17th

it will be at CHE COSA in mount clem at noon

3 members attending so far


----------



## Money4Time (Apr 13, 2010)

Farmer John,

I'm definitely in. Look forward to meeting you guys in person. I might be about 15 min late

SERGE


----------



## farmer john (Apr 13, 2010)

sweet sounds gooood


----------

